# Field Archery Forum?????



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JohnR said:


> Seem like this forum has become another General Archery Discussion forum. There seems to be little Field archery discussed. Tuning belongs in the tuning forum, bow colors belong in the bow color forum, etc.


Not everyone lives in the Pacific Northwest....when it is 40 degrees and under with 30 mph winds we shoot indoors.:embara:

and like I said ON THE FIRST DAY....all spot shooting is fine indoors and outdoors....

where are we talking about bow color? Do you not like the equipment talks? 

If you aren't happy.....do something about it. Post something to discuss....

Don't come in here doing what you did in the Gen Sec....Remember I don't have to call a Mod.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just went through the entire forum....don't see any threads about bow color....


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just went through the entire forum....don't see any threads about bow color....


per your request I just started one...


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

JohnR said:


> Seem like this forum has become another General Archery Discussion forum. There seems to be little Field archery discussed. Tuning belongs in the tuning forum, bow colors belong in the bow color forum, etc.



If I am asking question that are beneath you please feel free to ignore me. 

I ve posted some of these same question in the general section and have recieved less than sound advise on a few of them. Most of the time the thread is kicked off the first page in less than five minutes by OBT latest adventure. I want answers from target archers not weekend arrow slingers. 

I ve gotten a lot of great advise in the last couple of weeks in this section.
Keep up the good work BH!:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

JohnR, have you been elected the thread police? Maybe a spreadsheet listing all threads, originator, authors of replys, synopsis of content, and relevance of each thread and each reply to the stated purpose of the forum. Then each line would be graded on your analysis of the departure from the stated purpose and overall score assigned to each thread. Submit the report weekly to the moderator of the Field Archery Forum, with his reply and proposed adjustments to correct the problems due in six hours. After his proposed adjustments are approved by you, he would have another six hours to implement same.:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Since the launch of this forum I have increased my X count largely due from the 1st class advice on equipment, form, tuning, arrows, practice routines and mental game....I guess X count does not count in archery anymore.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> JohnR, have you been elected the thread police? Maybe a spreadsheet listing all threads, originator, authors of replys, synopsis of content, and relevance of each thread and each reply to the stated purpose of the forum. Then each line would be graded on your analysis of the departure from the stated purpose and overall score assigned to each thread. Submit the report weekly to the moderator of the Field Archery Forum, with his reply and proposed adjustments to correct the problems due in six hours. After his proposed adjustments are approved by you, he would have another six hours to implement same.:wink:




Thanks I really needed that today....:wink:

You get the first ever Hornet's Field Forum Post of the Day Award :clap:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

All I know is that I barely even touch the other forums now that this one is up and running.

Obviously, there'll be a lot more field-related postings when the weather warms up again. But, like was said, during indoor season, I, for one, can easily use all the spots-related advice I can get!!!

I think BH does an excellent job with this forum.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> ....I guess X count does not count in archery anymore.


not in field it doesn't


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*I know what you mean*



SuperX said:


> not in field it doesn't


but there's another side to it.When your competition is shooting 3 and 4 X's on each target and you are stretched to shoot one......there's a little gremlin in our brains telling us our competition has their ducks in a row.SOMETIMES it effects our shooting......sooooooooooooooo........x's count for me.:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Yep!*



XQuest said:


> but there's another side to it.When your competition is shooting 3 and 4 X's on each target and you are stretched to shoot one......there's a little gremlin in our brains telling us our competition has their ducks in a row.SOMETIMES it effects our shooting......sooooooooooooooo........x's count for me.:wink:


I've been on both sides of that equation!! X count definitely makes a difference for field! Even if it is mental!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SuperX said:


> not in field it doesn't


Then why do they put them there :noidea:

If I shoot a 545 and Craig shoots a 545 and we are in the lead.....don't they go to X's to determine the winner?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Then why do they put them there :noidea:
> 
> If I shoot a 545 and Craig shoots a 545 and we are in the lead.....don't they go to X's to determine the winner?


I'll go out on a limb here, but I _*think*_ they are there so we can tell when we missed


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

SuperX said:


> not in field it doesn't


That's not what I heard....:noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> I'll go out on a limb here, but I _*think*_ they are there so we can tell when we missed


Well that is silly I am not special ed...I know when I miss I don't need a special X to tell me that my arrow isn't in the middle:embara:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well that is silly I am not special ed...I know when I miss I don't need a special X to tell me that my arrow isn't in the middle:embara:


I'm starting to get confused....I thought X marked the spot.....If X marks the spot and I miss the X....did I miss the spot....But if I miss the spot and hit the X....wait.....if the X.......wait......the spot IS the X.....sooooo the X is the spot....wait.....If I hit the X and the spot at the same time, then that will mean that two things are in the same spot...er...X...errr spot....at the same time....which will cause a wrinkle in the space-time continuum causing untold horrors to my future!!!!!!    Anyone need a S4 Hornet Edition....Archery poses too much danger to the space-time continuum and I don't want any part of this spot / X business.....:icon_1_lol:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Then why do they put them there :noidea:
> 
> If I shoot a 545 and Craig shoots a 545 and we are in the lead.....don't they go to X's to determine the winner?


no they don't ever use the x's for anything. In fact, on some cards (most) there isn't even a place to write them down. XQuest is right - they are a good mental exercise but in the end they do not count on paper.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> That's not what I heard....:noidea:


well then you would be listening to the wrong people :tongue:

SuperX is wise, SuperX is good... trust SuperX... on this one at least :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SuperX said:


> well then you would be listening to the wrong people :tongue:
> 
> SuperX is wise, SuperX is good... trust SuperX... on this one at least :wink:


That's not what I heard :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well that is silly I am not special ed...I know when I miss I don't need a special X to tell me that my arrow isn't in the middle:embara:


Do I see an NFAA agenda item in the offing here. Removal of X from all Field targets as it has been determined that X truly is the unknown here


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Do I see an NFAA agenda item in the offing here. Removal of X from all Field targets as it has been determined that X truly is the unknown here


Not written up by me...you better forward it to Bow Tie:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

SuperX said:


> well then you would be listening to the wrong people :tongue:
> 
> SuperX is wise, SuperX is good... trust SuperX... on this one at least :wink:


I'm sorry....but if they break ties....then I want to hit as many as possible. For me....they count.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

SuperX said:


> well then you would be listening to the wrong people :tongue:
> 
> SuperX is wise, SuperX is good... trust SuperX... on this one at least :wink:


Not with an oxymoron like that in her sig


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*negative john*



JohnR said:


> Seem like this forum has become another General Archery Discussion forum. There seems to be little Field archery discussed. Tuning belongs in the tuning forum, bow colors belong in the bow color forum, etc.


Dear JOHN :

please use the negative posting forum for your non contribution comments, here its just a waste of space

---doyle---


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I'm sorry....but if they break ties....then I want to hit as many as possible. For me....they count.


they don't break ties in field - they are not used for anything official


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SuperX said:


> they don't break ties in field - they are not used for anything official


Well they aren't cutting my trophy in half


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

SuperX said:


> they don't break ties in field - they are not used for anything official


Except flighting at the Nationals...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Don't know about all your necks of the woods, but around these parts the field "x" is used to determine who buys the ice cream at our tournaments. 

>>------>

P.S. Fairly sure not used to flight at Outdoor Nationals......unless comment was in reference to an inside joke .


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Except flighting at the Nationals...



true true! I stand corrected. I don't shoot flights so I forgot all about them. Thanks.

updated: by the way, there is no X column on the score cards that I recall seeing in Darrington or Yankton. I wonder if they have different cards for the flights than they give us?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well they aren't cutting my trophy in half


they have a shoot off to determine the winner


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

SuperX said:


> true true! I stand corrected. I don't shoot flights so I forgot all about them. Thanks.


I don't either but several of my students do...:wink:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's not what I heard :wink:


LOL:cocktail:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

SuperX said:


> true true! I stand corrected. I don't shoot flights so I forgot all about them. Thanks.
> 
> updated: by the way, there is no X column on the score cards that I recall seeing in Darrington or Yankton. I wonder if they have different cards for the flights than they give us?


Now that you mention it... I don't know... The ones we issued at State and Sectionals do have a column for X's... 

The last time I went to a nationals everyone was shooting re-curves...:wink:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

X's are not counted in the Outdoor Nationals or the Outdoor Sectionals. I'm not sure why, but I do know that they are not counted. At least in the Mid-Atlantic Outdoor Sectionals they were not counted.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Interestingly enough...but if you take the "X-Ring" off the "new" Field and Hunter faces...you know what you have? You have the OLD NFAA face (pre-1977)...only the SPOT is BIGGER...and there are lines halfway out in the "4-ring"...that, by the way, in nearly all shoots of today..are USELESS...so....let's take those lines out to...and go back to the OLD FACE...only with LARGER spots, a 4-ring, and a 3-ring...and overall LARGER TARGETS....

Now you might realize why those X's DO COUNT...Besides....I've been in MANY tournaments where those X-ring hits DID COUNT as a "tie-breaker". in addition, I've also shot many tournaments where "side pots" or "nickel/dime" pots were made up...and you paid everyone that beat you in X's a nickel or dime for each "X" they beat you by.

MOST decent "field shooters" will also use the X-ring as a TRUE GUAGE of how well they are really doing and how well they are REALLY HITTING WHAT THEY ARE REALLY TRYING TO HIT...you see...if you want to really improve....the 5-ring is NOT GOOD ENOUGH.... MOST decent field shooters also use that X-ring for their site marks as well...and SOME use onoly the confines of the cross of the X to get their marks "clicked in"....

I don't think I've shot for crap...unless I'm hitting/averaging at least 50% X's on each half of a field or hunter round.

Guess if you live in the NW, X's don't count...but out in the Midwest and Mid-Atlantic....they are used quite a lot...and for more than just "tie-breaks". I agree that in most BIG shoots, X's aren't counted as tie breaks...but in many local shoots...they do...

Again, I guess if we want those faces looking like BLOWN UP AND BIGGER...OLD faces, then take them off...and take out the "middle" rings too...


So, now you see some MORE rationale behind the X-rings and why they are there....

field14:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

JAVI said:


> The last time I went to a nationals everyone was shooting re-curves...:wink:


Recurvers can't hit X's anyway...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Watch it there, t1. It's been known to happen and probably more than you think.

Dave


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dave T said:


> Watch it there, t1. It's been known to happen and probably more than you think.
> 
> Dave


i'm a recurver, if you can't make fun of yourself...then


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

target1 said:


> i'm a recurver, if you can't make fun of yourself...then


Ah, but you see I'm a *barebow* recurve shooter. We're just naturally more sensitive. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## hoyt2281 (Oct 15, 2007)

I know in field tournies around here the x's are just used for your own basis whether or not you want to keep track of them or not and if you do it's normally just for a pot between the shooting group..... but for our tournies when a tie comes up they do a drawing of a certain target face and a specific end then whoever scored the most in those drawn end(s) wins.... personally i like the x in the target but i do agree, if they aren't used what's the point.... idk i'll still keep 'em


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Don't know about all your necks of the woods, but around these parts the field "x" is used to determine who buys the ice cream at our tournaments.
> 
> >>------>
> 
> P.S. Fairly sure not used to flight at Outdoor Nationals......unless comment was in reference to an inside joke .


And from what I've heard...Jeff.....YOU are NOT the buyER...but the BuyEE....cuz I hear tell you are one X-shooting MACHINE on a field course, hahahahaha.

See ya next weekend at Presleys!

field14:shade::smile:


----------



## Sleeping Robot (Aug 16, 2007)

target1 said:


> Recurvers can't hit X's anyway...


Ouch! Sadly true, at least for a beginner like me.


Ron


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've gotten really good at shooting all X's perfect games, when I shooting at 18m on my 122cm target. :teeth:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Are you happy now John? This thread has manifested into a field target discussion.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> Are you happy now John? This thread has manifested into a field target discussion.


He was happy as soon as he clicked sumbit.....ukey:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

And we were so glad that he felt no further need to enlighten us GP rejects.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JohnR said:


> Seem like this forum has become another General Archery Discussion forum. There seems to be little Field archery discussed. Tuning belongs in the tuning forum, bow colors belong in the bow color forum, etc.


Been away from AT for 10 days and guess which forum I visit first? :mg:

I gotta disagree JohnR. Seems to be a great deal of good Field/Target discussion going on here. Sure there will be a few items pop up that could have gone in the General Section, but all in all, a good place for us spotties.  Besides, *Hornet* runs a tight ship. :wink: No nonsense here.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Been away from AT for 10 days and guess which forum I visit first? :mg:
> 
> I gotta disagree JohnR. Seems to be a great deal of good Field/Target discussion going on here. Sure there will be a few items pop up that could have gone in the General Section, but all in all, a good place for us spotties.  Besides, *Hornet* runs a tight ship. :wink: No nonsense here.


:thumb:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> He was happy as soon as he clicked sumbit.....ukey:



ahhhh, the power of the keyboard..............




and all those moderator tools .


----------

